# REQ: Porter Cable H1000IS-W Shop Manual - Battery exploded!



## jdm5 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a Porter Cable H1000IS-W (10kw, peak 19.5kw) generator purchased in 2007; last week the battery _exploded_ on me while doing normal preventative maintenance.

I had just run it for 30 minutes or so with the house's load on it. I turned it off, changed the oil and filter, and went to re-start it (to confirm oil level was good after changing the horizontal filter). Presed the start switch and *BANG*. The battery exploded, shrapnel and electrolyte everywhere. I was very fortunate to have been on the other side of the chassis; nothing hit me.

The battery was already a replacement (AutoCraft Gold from Advanced; have been happy with them generally). It was maintenance free, so electrolyte levels should have been fine (but who knows). 

I have a new battery, but I'm concerned the alternator might be overcharging the battery. I put a voltmeter on related components this morning:

Battery was 12.8V (new)
Battery while generator running - started around 13V, but slowly climbed to 15.8V (at which point I got nervous and shut it down).

I'm hoping someone may have an idea on whether 15.8V is too high (it seems too high to me), or hopefully someone has a shop manual for this, or suggestions on where to buy/locate it to see if the manufacturer has a recommended range for this.

Appreciate any help you can provide!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Normal charging at idle, is usually 13-14 +/- a little. Full rpm can be 15+ but shouldn't go over 16v unless there is a great drain on the battery during running.
Don't have a clue on a shop manual. Sorry


----------

